# Finnische Wurst Mustamakkara



## Seele (29. Dezember 2017)

Kennt jemand die finnische Schwarzwurst Mustamakkara und hat davon ein Rezept oder noch besser, weiß eine Bezugsquelle?


----------



## fusselfuzzy (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Finnische Wurst Mustamakkara*

Vieleicht hilft dir das
https://www.fleischtheke.info/internationale-fleisch-und-wurstspezialitaeten/mustamakkara.php


----------



## poldi82 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Finnische Wurst Mustamakkara*

https://www.foodie.fi/entry/tapola-mustamakkara-n--500-g-vacumpakattu/2394986000009


----------



## Seele (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Finnische Wurst Mustamakkara*

Mit dem zweiten Rezept vom Poldi könnte man fast was anfangen. Und wenns nur so ähnlich schmeckt.


----------



## poldi82 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Finnische Wurst Mustamakkara*

Rezept? Da kannst du doch bestellen.....?

Zumindest kann ich die Wurst in den Warenkorb legen, für mehr reicht mein finnisch nicht...


----------



## Seele (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Finnische Wurst Mustamakkara*

Hab ich gesehen aber ich vermute die liefern nicht nach Deutschland. 
Habe aber trotzdem mal ne Mail geschrieben.


----------



## Seele (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Finnische Wurst Mustamakkara*

Sie verschicken erwartungsgemäß nicht. Hab zwar jetzt die Mail vom Hersteller direkt aber vermutlich wirds da keine andere Antwort geben.


----------

